# giant king jumping



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I was at "a" pier this morning, catching a few spanish. This King came out of the water with mullet in front of him. This King was at least 3 foot long weighing maybe 20-30 lbs?

He jumped about 30 feet from the pier right in front of me. I had large elys in the water on 3 different poles. Man was I on stand by for the next hour, with no luck.

I have never seen something that cool right in front of me.

Is this common?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That does sound cool. I havent seen that, but they might on the beach pier.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

kings are commonly known for sky rocketing after their meals/baits


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea we were Fishing Friday {CCC} Reed and His wife Jenn and One came out of the water He Had to have been 10 feet out of the water That was Cool to see!!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its always awsome to see a king sky on your bait


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You should of grabbed one of those Spanish and whirled it back in the water..Prob wouldnt of lasted long


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:withstupid


----------

